# Lumber Storage



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

I have been saving my money for three things because of all of the wood that I have been acquiring over the past couple of weeks and more is coming. I have been saving for the grizzly 15" planer and 2hp delta dust collector. And the third one that I have been saving for is the wood shed I have been wanting to build. I wanted the shed to be 12'x12' with 12' ceilings so that I can put a lumber rack in it and have storage for all of my lumber that I have gathered. So my question for all of you LJ's is how much can I expect to spend on a shed this size approx. And should I only make 8ft walls or stick with the 12ft? I am just brain storming right now and looking for some ideas. If you guys could post pics of your lumber storage racks and sheds if possible.
Thanks


----------



## gillyd (Feb 26, 2011)

Always cheaper to build up than out, so I'd go with the 12'. I can't believe it would be too much more to do that.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Adam,
I added an addition onto my garden/utility shed for my rough lumber collection. It isn't very big 4' wide x 10' long and 8' high. One end is permanently closed while the other end has a removable panel that allows access to the entire 4' x 8' end. I made 4 levels of storage (floor + 3). The lumber slides onto 2×4 cross members spaced every 16" along the 10' length. This gives me a place to store, by species, the stuff I use most- walnut, oak, maple and misc. stuff.

In my shop, I made a wall storage system out of 2×4's. There are 4 storage levels about 16" wide. Keep finished/dimensioned pieces here.

Lew


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

Lew makes an important point and that is to make sure you will have access to all of your lumber. If you have a 12×12x12 with only one door, I would be hard pressed to think that you would be able to easily fit 12 ft long pieces in the room. What about doing something more rectangular with 8 ft walls.

Also I am in the middle of a large remodel on my store for work, get your framing lumber from a yard rather than a big box store-i find you get better quality pieces for less money, plus delivery.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for all of the responses so far, I really appreciate them.


----------



## DLCW (Feb 18, 2011)

Here are my hardwood and plywood storage racks.


----------



## therookie (Aug 29, 2010)

Don thanks for the pics, that helps me a lot.


----------



## Li0n (Jul 11, 2017)

I've been making these for use on my property:









Rough Cost Estimate = $210
So far I've tested it for 2,000 - 3,000 pounds of lumber. Still rolls. Still going.
Takes ¾ of a workday to make.
I've made six of them now and am pretty happy with the design.

4 Casters $110 (rated at $800 lbs each)
Wood: 2×4x8' boards, 30 or so, about $80
Bolts for casters $8
Screws $10

I haven't made plans for them yet, but the general idea is this:

1. Make two stud walls as tall as suits your needs. The bottom and top plates are angled as in the photo - I use 11º. I double up the bottom plate for extra strength.

2. Lean them together at 11º. I've used from 11 - 14º, I like 11 the best. Screw the top plates together.

3. Use the Pythagorean Theorem to calculate the distance between the bottom plates.

4. Attach a row of arms at the bottom.

5. Now I flip it on its side and bolt on the casters. The casters I use are wider than the 3-½" base plate, so I sister on a 1.5"x3"x8" board at the four caster locations to accommodate their width.

6. Attach 10" 2×4 spacer/supports between each arm and the arm above to transfer the weight from the screws to the wood. I attach them with just two screws

7. Add cross braces to keep the whole thing sturdy when rolling.

Hope this helps.
Always looking for better ways to do things, so comments and criticism are welcome.

Cheers
;-)


----------

